# Steering wheel emblem won't line to 12 oclock



## Red Skeleton (Jul 2, 2019)

Hi,

I can't figure out how to make the snap on Pontiac horn emblem snaps on (3 snaps) in the straight up position when car is straight ahead. It seems to be made to be off set to the left and there's no way around it. Anyone experience this. It's the tan wheel on 3 supports on my 68 LeMans.
I figure the the caps symbol should be half way vertical between the "spokes"?

Thanks!:frown3:


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*horn button*

on a 68 woodie ?? or sport wheel


----------



## Red Skeleton (Jul 2, 2019)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> on a 68 woodie ?? or sport wheel


Yes, just like the one in your picture thanks Judge! I think I figured it out. After looking closely the horn emblem's glue had detached, and I think it moved over time! 

Any suggestions as to what glue won't etch the underside of the emblem?


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Red Skeleton said:


> Yes, just like the one in your picture thanks Judge! I think I figured it out. After looking closely the horn emblem's glue had detached, and I think it moved over time!
> 
> Any suggestions as to what glue won't etch the underside of the emblem?


 Maybe liquid nail for mirrors. No guarantees tho.


----------



## Red Skeleton (Jul 2, 2019)

RMTZ67 said:


> Maybe liquid nail for mirrors. No guarantees tho.


I think I'll carefully try the 3M emblem clear cement and just use it around the edges. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I have used just a tiny dab of silicone sealer ....


----------

